# Tropische Seerosen - eingegangen ?



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wende mich jetzt vor allem einmal an Werner und steeev (Stefan), aber auch jeder andere Kommentar ist sehr willkommen.

Von meinen tropischen Seerosen im Gewächshaus ist nichts zu sehen, ob sie eingegangen sind ??

Ich habe sie, wie es sich gehört, bei ca. 12 Grad Wassertemperatur im vergangenen Jahr aus dem Teich genommen, in neue Töpfe gesetzt, die langen Blätter abgetrennt und die so vorbereiteten Pflanzen in einen Kübel bei ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe über dem Austrieb ins Gewächshaus gestellt. Der vergangene Winter war ja nicht sehr kalt, aber ziemlich lichtarm (zumindest hier). Das Gewächshaus wird durch eine Heizung immer auf mind. 5 Grad C gehalten, Frost hat es mit Sicherheit nicht gegeben. Die gleichfalls dort untergebrachten Citrusbäume und die Engelstrompeten haben den Winter auch bestens überstanden und blühen sich gerade die Seele aus dem Leib.

Die tropischen Seerosen aber: Nichts. Kein Blatt, kein Trieb, überhaupt nichts zu sehen. Ich habe einmal vorsichtig gefühlt. Die Triebspitze scheint fest zu sein, nicht faulig oder weich (allerdings habe ich natürlich nicht heftig darauf herumgetatscht, kann mich also täuschen). Der Temperaturverlauf im Gewächshaus ist natürlich gerade in dieser Jahreszeit nicht unkritisch: Manchmal knallt die Sonne vom Himmel, dass das Wasser im Kübel nahezu 30 Grad haben dürfte, dann folgen wieder tagelang graue, dunkle, kalte Zeiten, wo sich sogar die Heizung wieder zuschaltet. Im vergangenen Jahr mit viel kälterem, aber sonnigem Winter haben die Tropischen zu keinem Zeitpunkt alle Blätter verloren.

Was meint Ihr: Sind sie hinne oder bin ich nur zu ungeduldig ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

hier kann Dir Steeve wahrscheinlich den besseren Rat geben, denn ich überwintere meine tropischen Seerosen nicht als treibende Pflanzen, das ist mir zu unsicher und braucht zu viel Platz. Ich würde mich auf drastische Weise davon überzeugen, ob da noch was lebendiges da ist: mit Daumen und Zeigefinger die Knolle umfassen und zudrücken. Eine lebendige Knolle ist so fest, dass ihr das nichts ausmacht. Eine tote oder kranke Knolle wird dabei zerquetscht.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,  
ich würde wie Werner sagen,einmal fest um die Knolle Pcken uns zudrücken..normalerweise sollte die so fest wie eine Kartoffel sein..(man kann sie auch so essen)
Falls sie unter festerem Druck nachgibt kannst du sie kompostieren...

Zum Überwintern:
Du hast doch jetzt diesesn Scönen Weinkeller...
wenn der nicht über 13°C ist im Winter,würde ich die Knollen im Herbst in ein Schraubglas mit feutem Sand tun und die dann zwischen dem Weinlagern.....

Ich schätze aber,du hast deine Seerosen zu nass und zu Kalt gelagert,.sie werden bestimmt verfault sein.....

Meine Seerosen treiben schon Kräftig..
Ich habe sie jetzt zu antreiben in 13er Töpfe mit reinem Sand gepflanzt...
Gestern ahbe ich von Werner gelernt,dass man wenn die Pflänzchen ander Knolle 3-4Schwimmblättchen hab,dass man dann die Knolle entfernen und wieder einlagern soll..
Ich werde heute oder morgen wahrscheinlich alle Knollen wieder einlagern und bloß die Pflänzchen selber groß ziehen...
 Zum Überwintern im Grünen,die brauchen viel licht...
Ich habe in meinem Aq eine N.__ Lotus,wo ich die Blätter alle submers halte,und die hat bei mir eine beleuchtung von ca.60 Watt
Im Winter brauht man also eine zusatzbeleuchtung...und warme Temperaturen...


Ich lese gerade bei dir etwas von 5°C das ist zu kalt...
Wahrscheinlich ist sie durch die Kälte geschädigt worden und bei dem wärmeren Wetter hat sich fäulnis ausgebreiten und nun isse verfault...

Ich kan ja mal ein Bild von meiner N. Josephine reinstellen,die treibt bis jetzt am kräftigsten...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Im Gewächshaus sind es nicht 5 Grad   ! Sondern in den paar Nächten, in denen es Frost gab, ging natürlich auch die Temperatur runter und wurde vom Heizer aufgefangen. Wir reden da von vielleicht zwei Stunden an ein paar tagen, ansonsten waren es auch im Winter zumeist 15 bis 20 Grad. Richtig aber ist, dass ie Temperatur in so einem Gewächshaus Achterahn fährt; und das kann durchaus kritisch sein. Meine Zitrusbäume aber, die bei Frost die Grätsche machen würden, sind voll belaubt und blühen wie verrückt. Wenn ich da auf Werner's HP lese, "die Überwinterung ist ein Kinderspiel", hätten die Tropischen vergleichsweise locker durchkommen müssen im Vergleich zu den abartig empfindlichen Bäumen.

Dennoch: Vielleicht habe ich ja meine Tropischen gemeuchelt   , werde die Knollen mal zusammenquetschen und berichten. Werner, Kundschaft droht ! Die nächste Generation kommt dann wohl in Sand in den Weinkeller (wurde aber erst diesen Winter gebaut, ausserdem hat es da zur Zeit 9 Grad).

Übrigens: Die Daubenyana habe ich schon unmittelbar nach dem Herausnehmen aus dem Teich kompostiert  (wurde einfach zu gewaltig) und habe nur gut ausgebildete Kindel ins Gewächshaus geholt. Quetscht Ihr die auch zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger platt ???

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo stefan,
ich quetsche meine Knollen einmal im Monat um sicher zu gehen,dass nichtspassiert  
Mir sind auch bloß 3Knollen verfault..allerdings waren die schon im Herbst stark angeschlagen...

Dass die Daubenianas nicht unbedingt überleben kann man wenn man mal ein gute Buch liest schon profezeien,da diese bloß sehr selten Knollen bildet....

ist den deine Albert Greenberg auch nicht gekommen???
Um die täts mir wirklich leid!!!

ich gehe kleich noch Knollen einlagern usn Babys umpflanzen.....
Daon stell ich dann mal ein Foto rein...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Ja, Photo wäre schön. 

Tja, ich muss auch einmal die Albert Greenberg quetschen - zeigen tut sich noch nix...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Ich bi  gerade dabei die Kleinen bbabys voner knolle einzupflanzen...
ganz schon frimmelich...
Gut dass ich damit nicht mein geld Verdienen muss und noch mehr "pikieren" nennt man das hier auch so?? muss..


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Sodele, habe heute früh einmal "gequetscht". Sieht gar nicht so übel aus: Die _Albert Greenberg _hat den "Kartoffeltest" bestanden, die Wurzeln sind übrigens grün und frisch (hoffe nur, dass ich sie jetzt nicht durch diese Aktion umgebracht habe). Keine der Daubenyana habe ich zerdrücken können, drei der sechs fühlten sich aber eher weich an (die Knollen sind ja nun wirklich nicht gross). Macht nichts, ich will ja nur eine aufbewahren.

Frage: Was mache ich jetzt ? Habe keine Heizmatte und das Wetter ist kühl, so dass das Wasser bei der nächtlichen Abkühlung sehr viel wärmer als 12 Grad kaum werden dürfte - bis sich hier endlich mal die Wärme dauerhaft hält. Die Sandaktion wird jetzt ja keinen Sinn mehr machen. An die grossen Fensterscheiben im Wohnzimmer kann ich sie nicht stellen: Erstens sieht das scheusslich aus, zweitens erschlägt mich meine Frau und drittens gehen hier die grossen Scheiben nach Norden. 

Das Teichwasser hat aktuell 12 Grad. Soll ich die Tropischen dennoch in den Teich stellen in der Hoffnung auf rasche Wettererholung ? oder besser Aquarien-Heizstäbe kaufen ? Licht ist ausreichend vorhanden. Leider beehrt heute die Queen unseren Laden - die Firma ist so etwas wie ein Hochsicherheitstrakt, die Strassen sind weiträumig gesperrt. Komme also noch nicht einmal zum Fachhandel (vielleicht doch, heute Abend, wenn Ihr den Heizstab empfehlt).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Ich plädiere für den Heizstab - warum soll's Dir besser gehen als mir? Ich muß zum Antreiben im Frühling auch immer den Heizstab aktivieren.   

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Bon, Queen hin oder her - gehe Heizstäbe kaufen.

Danke für alle Ratschläge.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

So, Queen ist wieder weg, Strasse frei, Heizstäbe gekauft - heute abend wird eingebaut. Da es sich ja um relativ kleine Kübel handelt (die kleinsten Heizstäbe waren fast schon wieder zu gross dafür), habe ich zur Durchmischung auch eine winzige Luftpumpe mit noch winzigeren Ausströmern gekauft, die das Wasser durchmischen sollen. 

Sinnvoll oder Unfug ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Ätsch!!!
meine stehen ohne Heizstab im Wintergarten und im Wohnzimmer schön warm und wachsen....
Heizstab hab ich nurnoch einem im Aq,den anderen hab ich beim Schuhe anziehen zerdepperd....
Vielleicht hänge isch aber doch noch nen Heizer rein..m,al schauen,wie es so wird.....
Freut mich aber,dass von deinen tropischen noch welche leben....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hmmm, habe jetzt die Heizstäbe reingehängt, auf 20 Grad eingestellt und ... nichts tut sich: Das Wasser ist wärmer als 20 Grad. Jedenfalls eben noch (heute früh war es allerdings erheblich kälter). Na, wollen mal hoffen, dass ich mit den Heizern die Berg- und Talfahrt der Temperaturen abstellen kann.

Werde berichten, was aus der Sache geworden ist.

Danke und beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Kannst mir glauben, wenn ich die Kübel in die Wohnung schleppen würde, hätte ich noch maximal 12 Stunden zu leben...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Ich hab das so geregelt,dass die Eimer in einer "hübschen" Hülle stehen..außerdem sind Mama und Papa das gewohnt..im Herbst standen auch dann 3Eimer dort..und die waren hässlich..   

Hast du denn kein Arbeitszimmmer,wo du dich ausbreiten darfst???


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Doch, aber wenn ich da jetzt noch Pflanzenkübel reinstelle, muss ich es auch sauber machen und aufräumen !!! Ausserdem nächtigt da Susanne und ihr Freund. Und schliesslich: Da dieses Zimmer nach Süden geht, hat es ein relativ kleines Fenster, um im Sommer die Hitze draussen zu lassen. Ist also relativ dunkel. Hier im Süden baut man leicht anders (grosse Fenster nur nach Norden, Klappläden selbst im Winter zumeist geschlossen).

Ich denke, die Sache mit den Heizstäben im hellen Gewächshaus ist schon optimal. Es geht ja nur darum, die extremen Temperaturschwankungen im Frühjahr zwischen Tag und Nacht (Temperarturdifferenz des Wassers ca. 13 Grad in 24 Stunden !) auszugleichen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

